# Sable GSD?



## Mmet (Jun 3, 2019)

Good Afternoon,

We are interested in buying a GSD Sable Puppy - we have our eyes on this little guy: Do you imagine he will stay dark sable? Any thoughts? We currently have a beautiful 2 year old Shepherd (black + tan) we have just been wanting to get a sable to add to the mix. i know their coats change so much - if you have had a sable puppy feel free to share puppy pictures  

Warm Regards,


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Look at the parents and the newborn photos.... no way to tell from these pics. Not to mention “dark sable” is subjective.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Mmet and Welcome! :greet:
Can you post pictures of the parents or the breeder's site?


My girl a darker sable: 

Puppy:








Adult:









There are MANY different shades of sable. This was our sable boy.
Puppy:








Adult:









Moms


----------



## Mmet (Jun 3, 2019)

Good Morning,

So The First two are the pup's mother & father the last two are the puppies grandparents on the mother side only. I do know it is completely subjective and they change so much I am just curious is all.

Warm Regards,


----------



## Custom Billet (Mar 10, 2018)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Hi Mmet and Welcome! :greet:
> Can you post pictures of the parents or the breeder's site?
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous dogs!!!!!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Both the father and maternal grandfather are very similar in color... it’ll take a bit over a year, but I suspect she will turn out within the same color range. I would not consider either of the males dark, simply sable.


----------



## Mmet (Jun 3, 2019)

Haha thank! I am very excited to bring the little guy home - we have been looking for a sable so hopefully he stays a similar colour.


----------



## Mmet (Jun 3, 2019)

Thanks!  Hopefully we will see! As long as he is healthy thats all I can ask for


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

If your pup keeps the Tar Heels, pin stripes on toes and stripe down the front legs most likely it will be a darker sable. Dark black patches on chest and under belly to me a sign they will be dark. They say when your pup is born that will be his color they change so much after that. Max dam a bicolor and his sire a patterned sable. He is a dark sable. He is asl. His color is pretty much the same as a year old but he can lighten and darken with the lighting and seasons coat blowing and all. Right now he is shedding massively and at his lightest. 4 weeks to 4 years .

























































-


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Custom Billet said:


> Gorgeous dogs!!!!!


Thank you CB! :grin2:


----------

